# Mt.Amanzi - "Patience" has paid off



## dneuser (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, sometimes it does pay to be patient and hang in there.  If you got your newsletter and opened up the final page you may have been as surprised as I was to read the very good news that RCI So. Africa has awarded Mt. Amanzi a Silver Crown status.  I have also noticed that my 2009 deposits are trading better than prior years.  The association has already done and has plans to continue making improvements to the cottages and the grounds.  Let's hope this is a trend that continues !


----------



## travel bug (Apr 22, 2008)

That is good news - thanks for spreading the good news!!


----------



## grest (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, I was in the process of throwing it in the trash when I spotted the letter.  I checked to see if the designation was noted on the RCI site, and when I looked last night, it was not.
Meanwhile, yippee!
Connie


----------



## Daverock (May 11, 2008)

Whoop it up for getting a catagory upgrade but it sure doesn't do me a thing with trading power.  My Dik week by far pulls more and that's a standard unit.

Dave


----------



## dneuser (May 14, 2008)

*Hope's are dashed after all..*



Daverock said:


> Whoop it up for getting a catagory upgrade but it sure doesn't do me a thing with trading power.  My Dik week by far pulls more and that's a standard unit.
> 
> Dave



Well, interestingly enough .. a few weeks have gone by and, despite RCI's claim that once deposited trade power does not change, the pull-power of my 2009 MA weeks has diminished to that of my 2008 deposited weeks and they now trade exactly the same. Not only that - trade power for my other So. Africa resort that used to trade better than MA also was reduced to the same level as MA for 2007, 2008 and the most recent 2009 depost.  (I know - I have way to many banked weeks). So, from what I can tell, when new weeks are deposited it resets the value of older weeks previously deposited - as long as it is in the negative.  It never seems to work in the reverse.

No matter what RCI says about trade value being frozen at time of deposit, they will never convince me based on my personal experience.


----------



## arfie (May 14, 2008)

I just banked a red Mt. A.  Worse than ever.


----------

